# Vostok 200m 29 pounds



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

What are these models made of, does anyone know.

Are they stainless steel or something else with chrome on.

Have we got any pictures of the guts available to post?

Thanks in anticapation. David,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are steel.

As they are new and water resistant then I do not want to break the seals by opening one up. The movements are very good & reliable and a bargain for that price.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

Not to mention built like a tank. The Amphibia has synthetic glass but it is pretty thick and reasonably scratch resistant. Some of the other models have mineral glass. I have two now an Amphibia and one other bith amazingly built both keep very good time.

One thing to not is the crown don't be discouraged if it feels like its about to fally off. "They all do that sir", and I'm guessing that it is designed in such away that the crown isn't easily damaged. I have seen some expensive models with Poljot movements.

I Recommend them!!!! In fact I seem to like the Vostoks more than the Poljots I think it's the value for money and the quirkiness of them that I find so interesting about them. I think the American armed services have also used them.

all the best

Jerry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I too like the Vostoks. I have two, one I bought from Roy and is stainless steel, the other was bought from a Russian site and is chrome plated. Both are Amphibias, but the one I got from Roy has a much larger crown. The one from Russia has a nice killer whale/dolphin imprinted on the back. They can be manually wound also which is a bonus to me as I don't often wear the watch. One other thing is that a Seiko bezel insert fits over the crystal perfectly well and when glued to the existing bezel certainly gives the watch a distinctive appearance. My only quibble with the watch, which is fantastic value for money (a beater if ever there was one), is that the bezel desn't ratchet and the straps are crap! I don't know what the bracelets are like as I don't have one!

Ta for reading

Paul


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks all for the info

I have one comming and can't wait to get the back of it. Maybe I will be able to put a scan up

David


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you take the back off then water resistance and the warranty will be void.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

>I too like the Vostoks. I have two, one I bought from Roy and is stainless steel, the other was bought from a Russian site and is chrome plated. >Both are Amphibias, but the one I got from Roy has a much larger crown. The one from Russia has a nice killer whale/dolphin imprinted on the >back. They can be manually wound also which is a bonus to me as I don't often wear the watch. One other thing is that a Seiko bezel insert fits >over the crystal perfectly well and when glued to the existing bezel certainly gives the watch a distinctive appearance. My only quibble with the >watch, which is fantastic value for money (a beater if ever there was one), is that the bezel desn't ratchet and the straps are crap!

Yeah the straps are brilliant but not that bad. The breitling copy vostok that is my favourite has a stainless strap it is a bit rough but like all things Vostok functional and strong. Also the breitling copies the Bezel does rachet.

> I don't know what the bracelets are like as I don't have one!

See above.

all the best

Jerry


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Thanks all for the info
> 
> I have one comming and can't wait to get the back of it. Maybe I will be able to put a scan up
> 
> David


 Wouldn't do that the waterproofing may be affected.

If you want to see how a watch works and what the mechanism looks like look at the Orion Skeleton. Another fabulously made Russian watch and just advetised by Roy. I'm still trying to work out exactly what is connected to what, and how the regulator is functioning. It's the engineer in me I suspect.

all the best

Jerry


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Jerry,

I just can't help it. I must open them all for a look.

It wouldn't be the first time that I wrecked something by hoking at it when there was nothing wrong in the first place!

Is this an illness, should I see a doctor ?

It is certainly a good way to learn how things work but I wouldn't chance it on my pride and joy.

With a pair of tweezers and a tiny screwdriver I took a 12 pound Sekonda to bits and rebuilt it and it even ticked after. The best money ever invested in the hobby.

Maybe I'll get an offer to go pro.

You are all right about the waterproof thing.


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I just can't help it. I must open them all for a look.
> 
> ...


 Are you an Engineer? If so its perfectly normal as if any Engineer could be described as Normal









Just seen the new Poljots oooerr.

all the best

Jerry


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes, a fitter. and as my tea mug states,








" The best fitter in the world"


----------



## jerry (Feb 24, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Yes, a fitter. and as my tea mug states,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm an engineer my father is an engineer my grandfather is was an engineer, my great grand father designed the engines on the Titanic!!! Engineering you don't do it for the money









Jerry


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Does anyone know the technical specification of the Vostok Automatic movement, eg bph, power reserve etc?

Just curious. I think I read somewhere that Vostok had aquired their technology and machinery from a swiss outfit during the height of the quartz boom. Does anyone know any more about that?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Jerry,

Does that mean your folks are from Belfast and worked in H&W?

I have worked there myself a bit until they caught me on!

Owen,

Do a search for the official Vostok site and you will find the specs. I think there is an American version.


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

I worked once with a fitter (machine tool) who used to work for Tambrands when asked what he did he said "I am a fitter for Tampax"


----------

